# How I beat DP/DR



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

Soooo a little bit on how I got DP/DR: In mid september of 2013, I eat 2 really potent weed cookies at school and had a horrible panic attack. Up until Thanksgiving break, I felt like complete poop. I thought that I was living in a dream, I thought I wasn't who I used to be, and I though that my past never happened and that I started life over when I had the panic attack. Little did I know that I was just being very foolish and naive. All of that isn't possible. If I'm able to type this post, then I'm surely not dream. If I look in the mirror everyday and see the same guy, I'm still in my body. If Im able to walk and talk, then I am the one choosing to say what I want to, I'm not on auto pilot, because that is IMPOSSIBLE. I also felt like there was something more than "life" so that gave me the sense that life wasn't real. If I wake up in the same bed each and everyday, and see the same exact people EVERYDAY. Then life is surely real. I ate really healthy and exercised a lot for the first 2 months, when I stopped is when I started recovering. We all try so hard to get rid of it, but something we don't realize is that it is just a completely harmless symptom of anxiety, and that we can do whatever we want with it, so why not just stop trying to make it go away and start living again? We don't need vitamins, or exercise or anything! We just need positive energy, and we just need to stop feeling sorry for ourselves!

Whenever I had "DP" thoughts, I would just tell myself "STOP" and it would go away!

Another thing, this whole "I'm not in reality" thing is a bunch of bogus. OF COURSE YOU ARE. This is one of the biggest things I hated when I had DP, thinking that I wasn't in reality. WE ARE IN REALITY. WE DO WHATEVER WE WANT. Time keeps moving, and we are the ones who need to move along with it. It doesn't matter how deattached you feel with life, YOU ARE IN REALITY.

Another thing, STOP RESEARCHING ABOUT DP/DR. I can assure you that you can search for hours and hours, but you will NEVER find a set cure for this. This is the first time that I have researched anything DP/DR related since October. I had to force myself not to search anything about it, for a while, then I just stopped caring!

Last thing, I know this may sound harsh, but get over yourself. That is seriously what I had to do. I had to get over myself. Stop feeling sorry for yourself, stop forcing yourself to exercise (unless if you really like it), stop taking those medications (unless if you really need it), and just start living.

One final last thing, DO WHAT YOU LIKE. I stopped going to karate for a few months after I got this, and I regret it so much. Karate is my passion, and I hate how I lost those few months. We didn't stop breathing with DP, we didn't stop eating or drinking with this, so why stop our favorite hobbies? And I started smoking weed again because I am not afraid of getting it anymore, because I know that I never will! It's just all in our head people! All we need is a little will power and motivation 

If you have any questions or anything, hmu, but I expect you guys to stay off of this site and start living again  Just remember, as cliche this sounds, you aren't alone in this.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

SkaterManifest said:


> Soooo a little bit on how I got DP/DR: In mid september of 2013, I eat 2 really potent weed cookies at school and had a horrible panic attack. Up until Thanksgiving break, I felt like complete poop. I thought that I was living in a dream, I thought I wasn't who I used to be, and I though that my past never happened and that I started life over when I had the panic attack. Little did I know that I was just being very foolish and naive. All of that isn't possible. If I'm able to type this post, then I'm surely not dream. If I look in the mirror everyday and see the same guy, I'm still in my body. If Im able to walk and talk, then I am the one choosing to say what I want to, I'm not on auto pilot, because that is IMPOSSIBLE. I also felt like there was something more than "life" so that gave me the sense that life wasn't real. If I wake up in the same bed each and everyday, and see the same exact people EVERYDAY. Then life is surely real. I ate really healthy and exercised a lot for the first 2 months, when I stopped is when I started recovering. We all try so hard to get rid of it, but something we don't realize is that it is just a completely harmless symptom of anxiety, and that we can do whatever we want with it, so why not just stop trying to make it go away and start living again? We don't need vitamins, or exercise or anything! We just need positive energy, and we just need to stop feeling sorry for ourselves!
> 
> Whenever I had "DP" thoughts, I would just tell myself "STOP" and it would go away!
> 
> ...





SkaterManifest said:


> Soooo a little bit on how I got DP/DR: In mid september of 2013, I eat 2 really potent weed cookies at school and had a horrible panic attack. Up until Thanksgiving break, I felt like complete poop. I thought that I was living in a dream, I thought I wasn't who I used to be, and I though that my past never happened and that I started life over when I had the panic attack. Little did I know that I was just being very foolish and naive. All of that isn't possible. If I'm able to type this post, then I'm surely not dream. If I look in the mirror everyday and see the same guy, I'm still in my body. If Im able to walk and talk, then I am the one choosing to say what I want to, I'm not on auto pilot, because that is IMPOSSIBLE. I also felt like there was something more than "life" so that gave me the sense that life wasn't real. If I wake up in the same bed each and everyday, and see the same exact people EVERYDAY. Then life is surely real. I ate really healthy and exercised a lot for the first 2 months, when I stopped is when I started recovering. We all try so hard to get rid of it, but something we don't realize is that it is just a completely harmless symptom of anxiety, and that we can do whatever we want with it, so why not just stop trying to make it go away and start living again? We don't need vitamins, or exercise or anything! We just need positive energy, and we just need to stop feeling sorry for ourselves!
> 
> Whenever I had "DP" thoughts, I would just tell myself "STOP" and it would go away!
> 
> ...


Needed a post like this thanks


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice post. I must say though that I was in the same place as you, I came out of it and thought I had everything under control. I thought I had everything figured out. Weed was what sent me into dp the first time, and once I recovered I felt nothing could ever send me back to that horrible shitty place. So to try and prove myself that I was right and I wasn't afraid, I smoked again. Part of me thought I was making my mind stronger by doing things that usually would make dp worse. Trust me, this is the wrong way to think. You've gotta set your perspective some where in the middle of not giving a fuck about dp, and being afraid of it. Just thought I'd warn you that it could come back, and especially right after recovery. Just be careful, it'd really suck if the same thing that happened to me happened to you. Congrats, and good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2014)

It's great to see recent recovery stories!


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

StandAlone said:


> Nice post. I must say though that I was in the same place as you, I came out of it and thought I had everything under control. I thought I had everything figured out. Weed was what sent me into dp the first time, and once I recovered I felt nothing could ever send me back to that horrible shitty place. So to try and prove myself that I was right and I wasn't afraid, I smoked again. Part of me thought I was making my mind stronger by doing things that usually would make dp worse. Trust me, this is the wrong way to think. You've gotta set your perspective some where in the middle of not giving a fuck about dp, and being afraid of it. Just thought I'd warn you that it could come back, and especially right after recovery. Just be careful, it'd really suck if the same thing that happened to me happened to you. Congrats, and good luck


oh yeah man I definitely know! I'm not going overboard or anything. I know how to control it and everything. It's been a while since I've been recovered, it's just fear. Nothing too serious once we over come it


----------



## Jasmine100 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks! I also got crazy anxiety and dp from weed about 6 months ago. Getting rid of the anxiety, keeping busy and not giving the dp too much thought has definately helped.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I got my dp/dr from smoking spice, which i had no idea it was.. but everyone says ill get better even though my mind says I wont. but i hope so  glad you recovered though, you should be safe about smoking weed it could come back


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

Legitlex_ said:


> I got my dp/dr from smoking spice, which i had no idea it was.. but everyone says ill get better even though my mind says I wont. but i hope so  glad you recovered though, you should be safe about smoking weed it could come back


You got this man! You will surely get better! And it is really impossible for me to ever get it again, because i am cured. Once it is gone, it can't come back if you aren't scared of it.


----------



## WeedInduced (Feb 8, 2014)

SkaterManifest said:


> You got this man! You will surely get better! And it is really impossible for me to ever get it again, because i am cured. Once it is gone, it can't come back if you aren't scared of it.


I really liked your post, but it can come back. I wasn't afraid of it when I got it, I didn't even know about it. I believe once you're over it and start living your life it won't come back unless provoked. Marijuana can definitely provoke it. I was cured, I hadn't felt DP or DR in months, and then I smoked and got the most intense DR episode ever. And now it's back. Do as you please but just know that it can come back.


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

SkaterManifest said:


> And I started smoking weed again because I am not afraid of getting it anymore, because I know that I never will! *It's just all in our head people!* All we need is a little will power and motivation


----------



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad everything worked out


----------



## SkaterManifest (Sep 21, 2013)

RugbyHuntress said:


> Glad everything worked out


Thanks


----------

